# I'm very new to this concept..please help! (Austria or Germany!)



## DanielNightshade

For reasons very important to me, I want to live in Salzburg, Austria, or if I have to, in Germany, as close as possible to Salzburg (while being comfortable.)

I'm a U.S. citizen, 22 years old, I don't speak German at all ^^. I've never been out of the country before, but I want to go.

I want to get out there and see the world, and experience different things. I'll do whatever it takes, I just need some guidance. You guys here have done it, or are doing it..I don't even know where to begin!


----------



## Seb*

DanielNightshade said:


> For reasons very important to me, I want to live in Salzburg, Austria, or if I have to, in Germany, as close as possible to Salzburg (while being comfortable.)
> 
> I'm a U.S. citizen, 22 years old, I don't speak German at all ^^. I've never been out of the country before, but I want to go.
> 
> I want to get out there and see the world, and experience different things. I'll do whatever it takes, I just need some guidance. You guys here have done it, or are doing it..I don't even know where to begin!


Just for a certain period of time or as a settlement?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Austria is particularly sensitive to foreigners and immigrants in their midst, so you'll do best if you learn German and have a reasonable level job to support you in Salzburg. Take a look at the Austrian Consulate website in the US (Washington DC or NYC for starters) to get some idea of the visa requirements and then let us know where you stand and we'll see what we can suggest.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DanielNightshade

Settlement.

And @Bevdeforges, I'll do that right away, thank you. However even if I meet the right visa requirements, how do I go about getting a job haha?


----------



## Bevdeforges

DanielNightshade said:


> Settlement.
> 
> And @Bevdeforges, I'll do that right away, thank you. However even if I meet the right visa requirements, how do I go about getting a job haha?


That's where knowing the language comes in. 

In most countries these days, you need to have a job offer and an employer to sponsor you in order to get a work visa. It's possible to find a job from overseas, but you have to be prepared to shell out some of your own money to make the trip over there (for interviews, etc.) and you generally have to have some interesting background - both training and experience in a field that is in demand.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Seb*

As Bev said, you NEED a good level of German to improve your chances. English is understood, but not widely spoken and a vast majority of employers need their employees to be fluent in German.

But now to the big point, which will be the biggest hurdle. You need a work visa, which you only will get when sponsored by a company and it only gets granted if they can prove that they can't fill the spot with an EU citizen. Judging by your age it is doubtfull that you have any qualifications that would enable to to get a work visa. If you are very wealthy you might be able to get into some european countries with so called "invester visas", which will need several hundred thousand euros cash and the timely investment and involvement in a local business. The last obvious way ofc is a marriage to an EU citizen (in case the reason for you wanting to live near Salzburg is a relationship).

If you are serious about it there are ways, but they will need some years, lot's of effort and some luck. There are lists with job descriptions that are exempt from the usual work visa process, basically rare and highly specialized professions. So if you don't have any of those qualifications you can try to get the training for those, a totally possible thing if you are young enough. The other possibility would be to get employment with a US company, which has a representation in Austria or southern Germany and get yourself transferred over, again not easy and needs luck.

So fingers crossed and start learning the language as soon as possible. It's not the easiest language in the world and you won't be able to live an easy way without it.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## snowdog

DanielNightshade said:


> For reasons very important to me, I want to live in Salzburg, Austria, or if I have to, in Germany, as close as possible to Salzburg (while being comfortable.)
> 
> I'm a U.S. citizen, 22 years old, I don't speak German at all ^^. I've never been out of the country before, but I want to go.
> 
> I want to get out there and see the world, and experience different things. I'll do whatever it takes, I just need some guidance. You guys here have done it, or are doing it..I don't even know where to begin!


1st, you are an American not an EU Citizen. Consequently getting a work visa will be tough.
2nd, you have possible chance at a Student visa. Webster's in Wien is one of the few where Master programs are taught in English.
3rd. You are expected to leave Austria at the end of your Masters. That is your are expected to return to your home country. The fines are brutal if you over stay any visa.

Now on positive note, learn German it is difficult however doable.

If you have a tech degree, IT etc it is possible to get in with an American with the possibility of coming over. However note your skills have to be good and you must speak at least 2 other languages.

Working illegally is not advised. The employers are fined immediately, you are jailed, and then banned for a long while in the Shengan.

Good Luck


----------

